# Entry permit cancellation



## bilal.ali (Aug 22, 2015)

Dear all,
I need you advice regarding something. i came on employment entry permit. but have not applied for emirates id and visa stamping and i have not signed any contract with current employer. i have found a new job and they want me to cancel my entry permit. is it possible to do that and without labour ban. as i have paid for my expenses my self.. including visa fee and everything.. so what to do now.. please reply its urgent..


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Contact the Ministry of Labour - none of use here are qualified enough to give advice which is potentially life altering.
Contact Us | Ministry Of Labour


----------

